# Schwalbe Marathon Supreme???



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Well since you guys where so helpful draining my wallet in this fourm when I asked about a Van Dessel vs Soma and I ended up getting a Gunnar, I figured I'd try a different tact here. I'll start off leaning toward some high $$ tires and see if anyone can convince me to go cheaper.

Commute will be 25 miles each way, mostly smooth paved roads with about a 1.5 mile stretch of pretty rough, bumpy gravel. Bike is going to be a Gunnar Hyper X disc only (if it ever gets shipped) with Veolcity Fusion NMSW rims in the reflective black/white finish. I am looking to keep my commute fast and fun, but don't want to be late to work with flats. Baltimore area of Maryland so all sorts of weather.

So far my search leads me Schwalbe Marathon Supreme tires I am on the fence between 32 and 35 widths. My commute load will not be all that heavy.

I generally like Conti tires but have had bad luck (probably just luck, but I am now gun shy) with both Gatorskins and Grand Prix 4 Seasons. So that is why I am giving the Marathon Supreme a hard look. I like the Schwalbes I have on my road bike just fine with hardly ever a flat.

The Supremes are pretty pricy so I thought I'd see what other thoughts are out there. All things being equal the more black in the tire the better for this particular build/look.

Thanks!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I lean toward the Gatorskins, but whatever you decide on I suggest you try 25, or maybe even 28mm tires if your bike will allow for them. Not only will they be more comfortable, they'll roll just as well as the 23s, and will be less likely to flat than the higher pressure 23s.


----------



## Aina (Nov 24, 2011)

Iʻm a long time commuter and these are the best tires Iʻve ever used, will never use anything else (Iʻve tried plenty of others). Iʻm on the 28ʻs which I recommend. Iʻll probably go thinner when these wear out in a few years. I would not go any wider than that. Also, I bought mine on Amazon, saved a few bucks. I would have preferred to give my local shop the business, but they donʻt carry them. Worth every penny because you WILL NOT get a flat.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I ran the 32c for 2 seasons... The best commuting tire I've ever used...


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

I too am looking at these tires for my in process converted cyclocross bike to touring bike.

Was looking at the 32 and 35 also.

After reading your post I went home and actually measured my cyclocross tires. All being 32's.
I just for the life of me cannot image needing a tire larger than a 32c even touring.

The 35's are out. Might even go with a 28 front. 

I typically run 25's on my road bike.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am finding that tires can actually be narrower than the manufacturer states, to make their tire seem lighter than competitors in same size. I got some Conti Grand Prix 28s (great deal on bonk town) for my wife's wet bike we just built up and they don't look (did not measure) much wider than a typical 25. I pretty much decided against the 35s for my Gunnar, and was thinking 28. But I just pulled the trigger on Marathon Supremes in 32mm width.

I have a single Conti 4 season that is a 28 (will be my spare in the pannier) and those 2 28s on my wifes, so I want to see what the 32s look/ride like.

Thanks for the info...sounds like they should hold up well and be flat free for the most part.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

rplace13 said:


> I am finding that tires can actually be narrower than the manufacturer states, to make their tire seem lighter than competitors in same size. I got some Conti Grand Prix 28s (great deal on bonk town) for my wife's wet bike we just built up and they don't look (did not measure) much wider than a typical 25. I pretty much decided against the 35s for my Gunnar, and was thinking 28. But I just pulled the trigger on Marathon Supremes in 32mm width.
> 
> I have a single Conti 4 season that is a 28 (will be my spare in the pannier) and those 2 28s on my wifes, so I want to see what the 32s look/ride like.
> 
> Thanks for the info...sounds like they should hold up well and be flat free for the most part.


You are correct about sizing but my experience is that over time tires stretch to close to stated widths.
Please reply once you received the tires. I would like some real comments before I pull the trigger on some.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

^^ Will do I should have them end of the week or early next week...not sure when my Gunnar is leaving Waterford. The waiting is <s>killing me</s> the hardest part. Think I'll go listen to some Tom Petty now.


----------



## andleo (May 30, 2009)

I ran a set of 29x2.00 marathon supreme tires on my fargo last winter for road use, they now reside on my vaya

great tire, no flats so far, low rolling resistance (to me) the set I have are ~1.95" on a set of 17mm wide rims

my experience with conti tires is that they run really small, I have a gatorskin 28c that is barely 25mm wide and a set of 32c tires that came on a bike that are 28mm wide, I also have a 29x2.2 mountain king and race king that barely make 2"


----------

